# Raspberry pi firmware



## blitztide (Feb 2, 2022)

Hello everyone,

I have created a patch to the sysutils/rpi-firmware port to track the new DTS files for the PI Zero 2W and have got it to boot the pi Zero 2W and the 3B, can anyone with another RPI board confirm that the new patch doesn't completely break their install?

PR 261147


----------



## covacat (Feb 2, 2022)

the newer firmware did not work on my pi zero
loader worked, started kernel and then nothing (no more messages)
also fb resolution was much lower than with the 2021.03 version
i don't have a serial console 
i admit my u-boot is slightly hacked (to speed up the bbs style display - 2400 baud effect)
tried with and without efi same result


----------



## blitztide (Feb 2, 2022)

covacat said:


> the newer firmware did not work on my pi zero
> loader worked, started kernel and then nothing (no more messages)
> also fb resolution was much lower than with the 2021.03 version
> i don't have a serial console
> ...


Is this the original pi zero (BCM2835) and what version of FreeBSD did you test?


----------



## covacat (Feb 3, 2022)

13.0-RELEASE


900093Zero1.3BCM2835512MBSony UK

thats from  hw.board.revision: 9437331
PCB backside says 1.3 too


----------

